

Amazon is trying to start a Holiday on July 15th: Prime Day - Man_On_the_Moon
http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=11448061011

======
Man_On_the_Moon
Running more deals than Black Friday is a huge feat for a major retailer.
Amazon is clearly trying to make another big Shopping Day (yes, in the midst
of summer when it could use it). I bet we'll see this each year if this goes
well- and I wouldn't be surprised if other retailers counter with their own
events next year - giving this "sale" Holiday credibility.

------
krazydad
I believe you are confusing _holiday_ with _sale_. Or perhaps you are trying
to create fake controversy in order to promote said sale. Well done!

------
Beached
CONSUUUUUUUUUME

